# First Layout, N Scale!



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello all. I've recently came back to the hobby after a long break and, with winter being in full swing, decided a micro layout would be a good way to get back into the hobby. This first layout is more for practice and learning about scenery, working with foam, etc. I have a general plan in mind, but nothing hard set. I will be starting out with EZ Track, but my next layout will be Code 80 snap track with road bed, etc.

The base board is 36 by 32 inches roughly and I decided to do an oval, but with a two extra radius turns to give it a kidney type shape. The left side of the layout will be a hill/mountain and rock areas. I have two portals for the tunnel through the mountain and will probably do a stream or something coming down the lower edge. I will have a coaling tower, lumber area, and union house to get started for buildings. I will try a dirt road and fill in the rest with different features. This is not a prototype layout, just something for fun and practice. So I'll get started with what I did tonight!


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there!
Looks like a good start, and you can certainly do lots of detailing on a small layout, what gauge is it?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

N Gauge, also had a preference for the smaller stuff.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Should be great
What will you use to secure the scenery? I just use pva with some water, works as well as that woodlands stuff I once bought at twenty dollars a bottle much cheaper.
Also will you add any turnouts? Would make the layout more fun to operate, even just one in the middle of the layout so you could shunt trains in and out to a factory etc
Good luck!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I do not think I will do a turnout right now. I have a few but they are set up on the 6' by 4' panel board I use for putting together layouts just to run the trains. When I do my second one I will do a crossover and a small yard. I thought about it as a place to do a larger coaling setup but decided against it for now. Of course I reserve the right to change my mind for no reason what so ever


----------

